# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Fragen zur Ausrstung

## dworaksascha

Hi! 
Bin neu in der Community, auch wenn ich schon den ein oder anderen Thread gelesen habe.

Ich wrdem ich noch als Einsteiger bezeichnen. Wiege 90kg auf 188. Wasserstart ist schon drinnen, Trapez fahren und Halsen funzt nicht immer, aber fter. Problem beim Trapez fahren, dass mir das Board immer abfllt, wenn ich zb auf Halbwind bleiben will. Auf Raumwind gehts zwar ganz gut, mit dem 7.0er dann aber doch so schnell, dass ich ziemlich fliege und oft die Kontrolle verliere. Fahre meisten bei 4bft und 5.

Habe ein Starboard GO 144l von 2009 mit 44er Finne und 36er. und ein fanatic gecko 105l, was aber noch nicht von mir gefahren wurde. Dazu habe ich ein 4.7 neilpryde wave segel, ziemlich alt. 7.0 Gaastra Matrix von ca. 2010. Habe noch andere Segel mit Camber, die fahre aber natrlich noch nicht, zumal die auch bei 8.2 und 9.4 liegen.

Ich berlege in ein Torro von Gunsails zu investieren mit 6.3. zustzlich kommt noch ein 5.7er Gun x-race 2 ( gebraucht ) dazu. 

Die frage ist, ob die Segelgren die richtigen sind oder ich mit dem 7.0er nur mehr bung brauche? Probleme das Segel bei dem Wind zu halten habe ich nicht und zu schwer fr mich ist es ebenso nicht. 

Habe halt nur das Problem mit dem abfallen des Boards und sobald ich versuche beim Gleiten in die vordere Schlaufe zu schlpfen, suft das Board komplett ab.

Wrde mich freuen ein paar gute Tipps zu bekommen.!

----------


## dworaksascha

Da mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass ich im 7.0er Segel immer einen 490 Mast und keinen 460er drinnen hatte und damit die Gabel zu weit oben lag, ist meine Frage zum abfallen des Boards gelst. 

Da ich jetzt auf jeden fall auch einen Neuen Mast bentige ist meine Frage, ob es ein Gunsails Torro oder doch Stream  wird und bei der Gre hoffe ich, knnt ihr mir auch weiterhelfen. 
Torro wre fr mich interessant, da ich gerne auch in Bereich Wave gehen wrde, bzw mich ausprobieren wrde.. Das Stream wre fr den Anfang aber wahrscheinlich einfacher um das gleiten richtig zu lernen, oder?

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hallo,
die Mastlnge ndert nichts daran, wie hoch man seine Gabel fhrt.
Ich wrde mir nicht mehrere sehr unterschiedliche Segeltypen in der Grenabstufung zusammen kaufen (keine Wave- und Racesegel zusammen).

----------


## KIV

...auer, man entscheidet bewusst:
- bei wenig Wind (3 - knapp 5) fahre ich „Race“ (ab 7,0..?)
- ab „stabilen“ 5 fahre ich „Wave“ (Segel ca. 4,0-6,0)

Dann ist es kein „Mix“, sondern eine klare Trennung von zwei sehr unterschiedlichen Disziplinen.

----------


## dworaksascha

macht der schnitt des Segels wirklich so einen groen Unterschied? 

Mir ist klar, dass man mit nem Racesegel in Wellen keine gute Figur macht.. aber wenn man bei 5 - 9 bft auf Flachwasser mit Kabbelwelle surft?

----------


## KIV

Ich kenne mich mit "Race" nicht aus. Allerdings habe ich schon oft erlebt, dass wenn ich mit Wave-Material sehr gut unterwegs bin, die Racer ca.2 qm greres Material fahren. Teilweise sogar noch deutlich grer...

Zum Matrix wre das Torro in 6,3 wohl eine gute Ergnzung, drunter dann ebenfalls ein Torro in 5,7 und ggf. 5,0. Damit wrst Du dann bis 7 Bft gut versorgt, mit flachem Trimm vllt noch ein bisschen(!) mehr.

Verschiedene Segelkonzepte bringen beim Wechsel auch eine sehr groe Umstellung mit sich. Aufbau/Trimm, Fahrverhalten, Anforderungen an Board(Typ) und Zubehr (Gabel, Finnen)...
Das ist gerade fr "Aufsteiger" nicht empfehlenswert, auer Du hast Unmengen an Surftagen im Jahr und ein fettes Budget...

Und Du schreibst, dass Du Dein 105L Brett noch nicht gefahren bist und denkst ernsthaft jetzt schon darber nach, was Du bei 9Bft (!!!) fahren willst? Dein Ehrgeiz in allen Ehren, aber dazu musst Du unbedingt erst kontrolliert surfen lernen. Das ist nicht nur eine Frage des Materials, aber Dein 105 Liter Brett fliegt Dir dann definitiv um die Ohren... Und grer als 4,0qm hltst Du dann auch mit 90kg nicht mehr.

Btw: Dass Du den Wasserstart kannst, aber einen Halbwind-Kurs im Gleiten nicht halten kannst kapiere ich nicht. Letzteres ist m.E. viel einfacher... Bist Du in den Schlaufen und mit den Fen weit genug auf der Kante? Das GO ist doch ziemlich fett, da muss man ordentlich drcken.

----------


## dworaksascha

habe mittlerweile auch das Torro, allerdings in 6.0 und bin mehr als zufrieden. 
Samstag war ich Brouwersdam unterwegs und wir hate 7-8 bft mit ben im 9er bereich. Dort habe ich es ziemlich gut geschafft, dass 105l board zu fahren. Gleiten, Wasserstart, kurs halten und halse waren alles auf einmal kein problem mehr. Dass ich den kurs beim gleiten nie halten konnte lag wohl an meiner Tampenposition. Und mit dem schmalen board war es fr mich viel leichter eine halse zufahren, selbst bei dem wind.. komisch, oder?

Bei dem Wind war ich mit einem 3.6er meines Vaters unterwegs. 

Ich denke, ich werde auch bei dem Torro bleiben und mir davon noch Segelgren in 4.0 und 5.3 holen

Mit dem breiten Brett komme ich komischerweise bei weitem nicht so gut klar wie mit dem schmalen, obwohl ich das schmale bei viel mehr wind surfe

----------


## seegraser

Zum Thema Segel >7: Ja, die kann man ansich gut halten. Wenn das 6er keinen Druck mehr zeigt, einfach nach oben wechseln, Gegengewicht hast du ja, also no Problem.

----------

